
Ask HN: What is the average rate of corporation tax paid by YC Companies? - secfirstmd
There is a lot of focus by SV figures these days about philanthropy for social things like schooling, basic income etc.<p>As someone who lives in Ireland and is well aware of the positive&#x2F;negative effects of tax minimisation by large companies (and the costs that has for small companies here) - I&#x27;m curious, what is the average rate of corporation tax paid by YC companies? (Say in the US and&#x2F;or Europe for example).
======
danielvf
The median corporate ycombinator income tax is going to be zero, since most of
the startup corporations don’t find long term profitability. :)

